# FIFA 14 Verbindung zu den EA-Servern kann nicht aufgebaut werden



## MematiBas (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe mir einen neuen Router geholt und wollte mal FIFA 14 starten. Gleich beim Start wo das Spiel die Verbundung überprüft steht dann das keine Verbindung zu den EA-Servern aufgebaut werden kann. Habe auch die Ports freigeschaltet auch das Spiel deinstalliert und neu installiert. Kennt ihr eine Lösung dafür?
LG


----------

